# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Gjiri i Vlores"Deti Adriatik apo Jon" !

## Polumbari

*Pershendetje,* 

Nuk gjeta nje forum te pershtatshem per te hapur kete diskutim ne lidhje me gjeografine ndaj e hapa ketu. Do doja informacion te argumentuar dhe te bazuar  ne lidhje me faktin se cfare quhet deti ne brendesi te Gjirit te Vlores, Adriatik apo Jon. Nese nuk ka mendime te bazuara ne dokumentacion, do doja mendimin tuaj personal pasi mendoj se eshte nje teme qe haset rralle por kur dikush ta drejton kete pyetje, kupton qe nuk eshte dhe aq e lehte te pergjigjesh. 

Adriatiku me Jonin ndahen diku ne Kepin e Gjuhezes, por a ndahet nga nje drejtez, nga karakteristikat e ujit apo nga dicka tjeter ! Nese ndahet nga nje drejtez cila pjese quhet Jon dhe cila Adriatik. Nese Karakteristikat e ujit ne Gjirin e Vlores jane si ato je Jonit, duhet te quhet Jon dhe nese jane si ato te Adriatikut a duhet te quhet Adriatik ? 

Ju falenderoj dhe mirepres mendimet e gjithe miqve te forumit. 

*Polumbari.*

----------


## Polumbari

Jam shume i interesuar per kete teme por nuk ka asnje koment. Mund te ma ndryshoje nje administrator temen nese ka mundesi duke e bere "Deti brenda Gjirit te Vlores quhet Det Adriatik apo Det Jon ?". Nese nuk ka mundesi per ndryshim, ateher do ju lutesha ta fshini komentin qe une ta rihap perseri, sepse kam pershtypjen se nuk eshte shume e qarte ne kete menyre.

Pres pergjigje.

Ju falenderoj. 

Polumbari.

----------


## BOKE

Me sa di une gjiri i Vlores ben pjese ne detin Adriatik. Vije ndarese per kufirin verior te detit jon ka qene gjithnje kanali Otrantos (Karaborun-Brindisi).

Gjeta dhe nje foto ku tregohet kufiri, mgjse ndryshon sipas shtetit dhe perdorimit.



English: Borders of the Ionian Sea; yellow: traditional borders, orange: borders as used be Italian weather service Meteomar, red: borders as defined by International Hydrographic Organization

Italiano: Confini del mar Ionio; in giallo: confini tradizionali, in arancione: confini utilizzati dal servizio meteorologico italiano Meteomar, in rosso: confini definiti dall'Organizzazione Idrografica Internazionale

----------

Polumbari (15-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Nga karakteristikat e bregut: te dy detet gjenden, shkembor(Joni) dhe ranor (Adriatiku).
Nga ana gjeografike: Deti Adriatik

Burimi: Gjeografia, diku nga klasa 5,6,7,8.  :ngerdheshje:

----------



----------


## Polumbari

Boke, faleminderit per komentin dhe foton. Do Not Tread On, po te ishte  per pergjigje te tipit "Edhe ashtu, edhe keshtu" une nuk e shtroja fare per diskutim. Nese keni nje pergjigje sipas dijeve qe keni, mund te klikoni ne pergjigjen e sondazhit dhe ta spjegoni e perforconi me koment. Nese nuk keni nje pergjigje, hidhi edhe nje sy Gjeografise se klasave qe permende  :buzeqeshje:  

*Edhe njehere pyetja : Gjiri i Vlores, quhet Det Adriatik apo Det Jon ?* 

Kalofshi mire. 

Polumbari.

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Kujt iu be vone se cfare shtron ti per diskutim? Te rren mendja me duket... 
Une shkruaja ato qe dija... S'te pelqejne? Pune e madhe!  :pa dhembe:  Na u prish gjiza!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

kur isha ne shkolle na thonin deti adriatik...tani qe greku i mori ca hektare me uje te kripur dhe nje shkemb mbase kane ndryshuar ca koordinatat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> kur isha ne shkolle na thonin deti adriatik...tani qe greku i mori ca hektare me uje te kripur dhe nje shkemb mbase kane ndryshuar ca koordinatat


Gleku, o afel ke Salanda.
Valona o ma nalt...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## lusen_uk

Gjiri i Vlores i perket detit Adriatik. Kufiri ndares midis dy deteve eshte pika me perendimore e gadishullit te Karaburunit. Megjithate kjo eshte thjeshte ndarje imagjinare gjeografike. Per nga karakterisitikat e ujit dhe te terrenit bregdetar mund te themi se i perket detit Jon qe nga cepi jugor i plazhit te ri ose me sakte qe nga uji i ftohte e poshte .Bregdeti i detit Jon karakterizohet nga shkembinjte ndersa i Adriatikut eshte me reliev te ulet dhe renore..Gjithsesi sot gjeografia e njeh ndarjen e pare nga gadishulli i Karaburunit e poshte deti Jon kurse siper deti Adriatik.

----------



----------


## Elian70

> Gleku, o afel ke Salanda.
> Valona o ma nalt...



pas salandes jane camet pastaj gleku o kok qip...gleku eshte nga pelmeti dhe kolca...po ne gjeoglafi ke qene tap...

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Eshte ca deti te na doje qejfi neve... Lol

----------


## Polumbari

Ne kater votime te bera deri tani, ndarja eshte 2 me 2. Ju pata thene qe nuk eshte aq e thjeshte sa duket  :buzeqeshje: . Lusen_uk, ju faleminderit per komentin tuaj. Nese dikush disponon literature qe ben nje percaktim te tille do e falenderoja nese e poston. 

*Pyetja vazhdon :  "Gjiri i Vlores, quhet Det Adriatik apo Det Jon" ?*

Ju falenderoj.

Polumbari.

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Une isha i pavendos dhe votova per te dyja... Ha ha haa

----------


## Elian70

nga bisedimet qe kam bere me babain mendoj qe deti Jon fillon nga Orikumi, por nuk ka nje prerje me thike ta quajme. Dihet qe detet dallohen nga tiparet dhe karakteristikat e tyre si temperaturat(ditore, stinore, vjetore), dendesia, thellesia maksimale, sasia e kripes ne nje mase uji...tani ne rastin tone eshte edhe siperfaqja. ne baze te siperfaqes krijohet linja imagjinare e kufirit. ne kohen e xhaxhit ishte shume me e lehte se do e gjeje me patjeter nje kufitar duke peshkuar....

----------

Polumbari (15-08-2014)

----------


## Polumbari

Nese i ndajme nga karakteristikat e ujit i bie te klasifikohet si "Det Jon". Nese i ndajme nga vijueshmeria e detit i cili e lag Gjirin, ateher i bie te klasifikohet si "Det Adriatik". Por besoj se problemi ngec te  kriteret e percaktimit ! Ne nuk jemi te qarte per kriteret e ndarjes, ndaj dhe klasifikimi eshte i veshtire. Kjo eshte ajo qe duhet qartesuar, ndaj i ftoj te gjithe ata qe kane me shume informacion apo argumenta te nderhyjne ne diskutim. 

Votimi vazhdon 4 me 3  :buzeqeshje:  

Ju pershendes. 

Polumbari.

----------


## Polumbari

Mendim tjeter !

----------


## javan

Mbas nje viti e kerkove mendimin tjeter o Eurostar loL

----------


## Wrangler

> Mendim tjeter !


Provo nje here kete linkun , pak a shume sic te ka thene antari Boke eshte. http://www.worldatlas.com/aatlas/inf...driaticsea.htm

----------

